# No airborn dust during sanding!!!



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Has anyone else seen the new drywall mud on the market that when you sand has no airborn dust. It has some kind of wax in the mud so that when you sand the dust falls straight down and doesn't become airborn. They say it sands just like regular mud.

How great would that be for doing remods and repairs in homes where people have fancy furniture and electronics still in the home. Not to mention saving our lungs (we still inhale some dust even when wearing a good mask).

Reminds me of dryfall ceiling paint (when sprayed on, whatever doesn't stick to the ceiling or is stray spray from the gun dries instantly and can just be swept off the floor like a powder)...


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

If it is usg brand...yes I've used it a couple of times. Not so much dustless, but the the dust particles clump together and fall to the ground. I keep a pail in my truck for warrenty work. That and small shop vac and all is good. As far as using it exclusivly I don't know if I'm ready for that.

Nate


----------



## dumplin1078 (Feb 14, 2006)

I've seen it but I haven't tried it. I have the Porter Cable dustless sander so dust isn't that much of a concern for me. :clap:


----------



## dshcontracting (Oct 15, 2006)

I think it sucks. It goes on OK, but sands like green and falls like green. A good setup in a room with a fan causing a draft and negative air pressure keeps all my dust to a minimum. I just had a customer comment today on the fact that we have NO dust in their house from sanding all their rock in the kitchen and dining area. I think the blue sands better and doesn't cling to things. The new USG seems to stick to wood and you a lot better.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I have never tried it, we have a dust collector we set up in the room we are working in, this machine moves 1500 cu ft per minute so we don't have the dust factor.


----------



## furiousstyles (May 19, 2006)

I still have a nearly full tub sitting on the side of my house, getting hard so I can throw it away. I thought that it sanded horribly and I will never use it again. No dust because its gummy. No recommendation here, maybe others have had more luck.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Since it was mentioned, What exactly is the difference between the Blue and Green mud. I get much better results with the Blue, but then again, I do mostly patching or small rooms.

12/14_ Asked locally and was told that the Green is for First Coat and Blue for the rest. I guess since I do mostly patching, Blue works fine.


----------



## mad drywall (Dec 14, 2006)

weid a test for cgc on that mud


----------



## mad drywall (Dec 14, 2006)

a little harder to sand but it works


----------



## axnjoe (Dec 10, 2006)

Digger1799 said:


> Since it was mentioned, What exactly is the difference between the Blue and Green mud. I get much better results with the Blue, but then again, I do mostly patching or small rooms.
> 
> 12/14_ Asked locally and was told that the Green is for First Coat and Blue for the rest. I guess since I do mostly patching, Blue works fine.


I sounds like you are refering to Sheetrock brand premixed joint coumpound.
If so,
Green(lid color) is for setting tape, first coat over fastners, first coat over beadwork.
Blue(lid color) is for finish coats. And Not for setting tape, Not for first coat over fastners, and NOT first coat on beadwork. 
The green has a LOT more glue content for better adhesion and that is what makes it so hard to sand.
If your in the trade as a professional, better to get these memorized and a habit to use your materials as the manufacture specifies.
If not, you may find your self in a pickle when something fails.


----------

